# twitter?



## jollybeans (Dec 8, 2008)

anyone use twitter....im addicted to this thing, funny because i have no life lol so what do i tweet about? find out:twitter.com/*tellydoll*
add me


----------



## wassubie (Mar 14, 2004)

http://twitter.com/crumbsuck


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

anyone got twitter/


----------



## Genelle (Aug 19, 2009)

http://twitter.com/maplestardust


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

no one on twitter?


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

http://twitter.com/boatsnhoze

I don't tweet that much anymore, but I do still use it.


----------



## Braxietel (Jan 9, 2009)

My Twitter


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

http://twitter.com/joyfulseraph


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

lol... adding..


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

http://twitter.com/polardude18

I don't Tweet very often, I mainly use Twitter to keep in touch with what my favorite celebrities are doing. I need to start tweeting more, but if anyone wants me to follow them, just ask me and i will follow. I know a lot of people like to be followed on Twitter. and I have no life so I like reading and following people, lol. It is just so addicting.


----------



## toffee (Oct 5, 2009)

www.twitter.com/leahtaaffe


----------



## duskyy (Oct 23, 2009)

I followed everyone so far and made an SAS list. The new list think is pretty handy.


----------



## Indigo Flow (Oct 3, 2009)

Twitter.com/sweetemotion13


----------



## justiss282 (Aug 15, 2009)

Very rarely tweet anything since I don't have very many friends, so it's almost like talking to myself lol, but here's my twitter

twitter.com/poetikjustiss


----------



## Positive (Jun 29, 2009)

thepretender said:


> I followed everyone so far and made an SAS list. The new list think is pretty handy.


how do u get that to work?


----------



## xerwb2 (Aug 5, 2009)

I just joined twitter and made a group thing. http://www.twibes.com/group/AnxietyMoodandPersonalityDisorders

and twitter.com/xerwb2


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

http://twitter.com/Bonitmay77


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

http://twitter.com/torlin


----------



## bookscoffee (Oct 10, 2009)

http://twitter.com/SandM1827


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

https://twitter.com/HTF0606


----------



## The Strong Silent Type (Sep 24, 2009)

http://twitter.com/living2xcess


----------



## superhappyfunchica (Sep 26, 2009)

http://twitter.com/Squaku !!


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

http://twitter.com/xZaiaku


----------



## serolf (Jan 10, 2008)

Can we make this a sticky since Twitter is actually becoming really popular?

Adding a bunch of you.
http://www.twitter.com/w3stfa11


----------



## Uncle Charlie (Sep 2, 2008)

http://twitter.com/nbthereal


----------



## Dark Drifter (Sep 24, 2010)

if anyone wants to add me... find me @Shadows0111

be warned though, I use this twitter a lot to talk to my favorite female singer... a lot. In fact, majority of my latest posts were directed at her, so if you don't want to see me trying to talk to her, then you should probably ignore me.


----------



## Reni (Nov 25, 2009)

twitter
blah blah blah...............:blah


----------



## rainbowOne (Sep 26, 2010)

This thread should be stickied!!

@EmNaomi


----------



## mintz (Oct 23, 2010)

http://www.twitter.com/princessmintz


----------

